# Scale Coat 2 paint question



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Who makes a gloss clear that can be sprayed over this stuff.... Kyron does the old lift wreinkle effect UGH!!!

HELP!!!!!!


Daniel Peck


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

I did all the paint and bodywork on a series of 1:32 Erie Lackawanna coaches that Jack Verducci built for a client in New York. In fact, these cars appeared in an issue of Garden Railways. All the paint was scalecoat 2 applied with a mini hvlp gun. To seal the decals I used Testors Gloss Coat and had no issues with crazing, wrinkling, fogging or milkiness. I warm the can in a bowl of warm water first for a finer spray mist. I'm pretty sure Testors gloss coat is not UV stable so this might not be a good suggestion for a model that gets a lot of outdoor sun exposure but it should be fine for models that get brought indoors for storage. I would still test the Gloss Coat before spraying away with reckless abandon. This was a few years back and sometimes formulas change. Hope that helps.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of Krylon did you use?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I used Krylon Acrylic Crystal Clear Gloss. Part number 51301 And it wrinkled the paint like you put paint remover on it


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Daniel, 
How long had the Scale Coat cured? 
It has been my experience that the 'wrinkling' normally occurs when the paint has not really fully cured. 
It may be touch dry, but just under the surface it may still be soft. 
The solvent, or carrier, of the next coat will eat through this top layer and react with the soft paint causing the problem. 
I used some Scale Coat 1 many years ago that took weeks to fully cure. 
Just that one colour for some reason. 
As Eric suggests, maybe do a couple of test strips and try different cures, and different clear coats until you find what works for you. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 19 Dec 2010 11:27 AM 
Daniel, 
How long had the Scale Coat cured? 
It has been my experience that the 'wrinkling' normally occurs when the paint has not really fully cured. 
It may be touch dry, but just under the surface it may still be soft. 
The solvent, or carrier, of the next coat will eat through this top layer and react with the soft paint causing the problem. 
I used some Scale Coat 1 many years ago that took weeks to fully cure. 
Just that one colour for some reason. 
As Eric suggests, maybe do a couple of test strips and try different cures, and different clear coats until you find what works for you. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
It was painted for over 3 weeks ago. I am going to try different test parts as you said... emailed the manufactor for a anwer if they will ever send me one....looking into the paint msds sheets too now for what is in the paints.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Scalecoat themselves make clear coats, both flat and gloss.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

is the clear for scale coat 2 ???? Is thiere clear called glazed??


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm... I just looked at their web site and I didn't see the clear coats under Scalecoat 2 (yes it is called "glaze"). Your best bet would be to call them. I used Scalecoat 1 to paint my NPC #21 (shown in my sig) and I called them a couple of times prior to deciding to use it. They are very helpful on the phone. I'm sure they'd be happy to answer your questions.


----------

